

Protein sources by calories, value and portion size - rouma7
http://i.imgur.com/4vSKWik.png

======
daveloyall
Today I learned that I was the last person on the internet to know that you
can manipulate i.imgur.com urls so that they point back at the original post
with a description, title, author information, etc.

    
    
        http://i.imgur.com/<magic code>.png
    

\--->

    
    
        http://imgur.com/gallery/<magic code>
    

In this case, the gallery page has a link to a google docs spreadsheet which
was used to generate the graphic.

I don't see citation of the source of the numeric data (but I didn't check all
the links on the gallery page).

~~~
SixSigma
just to save anyone else the trouble

[http://imgur.com/4vSKWik](http://imgur.com/4vSKWik)

------
SixSigma
Nice work. One minor quibble, Quorn isn't plant based. It is a fungus grown in
egg albumen.

It would also be nice if all of the "complete protein" sources were included.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complete_protein](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complete_protein)

